# Denbigh asylum sept 2014



## reddevilstu (Dec 7, 2014)

hi this is my first report im new to exploring but in September me and 2 mates went to Denbigh asylum I no so many people must of reported on this place but it was one location I just had to go 
we spent a few hours looking around sadly in its bad state getting plenty of pics then we decided to get some of the front of the building then Elwin decided to turn up being quite aggressive in the end he went and we went back inside hope 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kinky (Dec 7, 2014)

some brill photos there  Bet there was a bit of a double take on the pent setup in there haha


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 7, 2014)

Brill set of photos there


----------



## reddevilstu (Dec 8, 2014)

Cheers it was a great day sadly it's in such a poor state inside now


----------



## decker (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks like something from 'Most Haunted'.. nice one.


----------



## rockfordstone (Dec 8, 2014)

decker said:


> Looks like something from 'Most Haunted'.. nice one.



i believe it was on most haunted


----------



## reddevilstu (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah it was on most haunted


----------



## cogito (Dec 11, 2014)

reddevilstu said:


> we decided to get some of the front of the building then Elwin decided to turn up being quite aggressive in the end he went and we went back inside hope



Haha, I thought he had been warned by the police not to go there?


----------



## reddevilstu (Dec 11, 2014)

He threatened to smash my camera up and drove his car towards a girl I was with when he caught us but he soon went and we went back inside


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 12, 2014)

Some cool pics, like the broken window ones &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 12, 2014)

PAHAHA, Love the one of Elywn. I need to get myself up there to have a look around. Nice pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## reddevilstu (Dec 13, 2014)

Cheers mate if your ever down and plan a visit there drop me a message I'm always up for another look around and no the easiest way in


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 13, 2014)

Some nice shots, brave getting one of the lord himself. Did you meet Elwin's dog?


----------



## reddevilstu (Dec 14, 2014)

Iv seen him last 2 visits there but both times no dog


----------



## Onmyown (Dec 14, 2014)

Some nice shots there, I love the black and white ones, classic one of Elwyn, Da Iawn!


----------



## urbexmodel (Dec 18, 2014)

no pic of Elwin ! im glad i didnt have the pleasure of meeting him when i went


----------



## Geordielad (Dec 20, 2014)

Is this Elwin his dog looks nasty lol [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko5blRTDkp4[/ame]


----------



## krela (Dec 21, 2014)

It is, he's actually just a member of the public and he's been warned multiple times by the police that he will be arrested if he continues as it's a beach of the peace and threatening behaviour. He stopped for a while but he just can't help himself.


----------



## Geordielad (Dec 23, 2014)

krela said:


> It is, he's actually just a member of the public and he's been warned multiple times by the police that he will be arrested if he continues as it's a beach of the peace and threatening behaviour. He stopped for a while but he just can't help himself.



oh there a few youtube videos of him. one said he use to do security there and now he just a keyholder for the main gates. just makes me wanna visit this place now lol


----------



## MD (Dec 24, 2014)

i went there once we didnt bump into him 
we had some other goons in a focus chasing us about 
they failed to catch us and got quite angry as we waved at them afterwards...

Denbigh was one of the those explores that really disappointed me pool parc was much better 

nice pics btw


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 27, 2014)

I love this place. I have never had the pleasure of meeting Elwyn, seen his jeep from a distance though. Great first report


----------



## Megaman (Jan 8, 2015)

This is by far one of the best locations I have visited, unfortunately with every visit the decay is visible. Great Post!


----------



## brickworx (Jan 8, 2015)

Great first report and pics....good capture of Elwyn too! Cheers for posting


----------



## reddevilstu (Jan 25, 2015)

Glad you all like has anybody been to pool park ? It's somewhere I fancy going and just wondered if it's still accessible ?


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 25, 2015)

love the photos really nice. he looks savage haha!!!


----------



## reddevilstu (Apr 6, 2015)

He try's the scare tactics but he is getting on a bit and iv never seen him with his dog


----------



## Darkalien (Apr 16, 2015)

Lovely pics mate really need to check this place out heard loads about it!!! Great share


----------

